# Peavey AT-200 Auto-Tune Electric Guitar, Antares



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

Okay, this is what I need, a guitar that's smarter than I am:






Where's that sarcasm smilie when you need it


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Ok. I don't need another guitar but that is cool.... Idiot factor removed. :spineyes:


----------

